# Floating white particles



## cohenhouse77 (Oct 9, 2012)

I racked my 5 gallons, added 1/2 tsp k-meta, 2 1/2 tsp sorbate, and the sparklloid after boiling it for 5 minutes. I know that 24 hours is unreasonable to get a quality clearing, but I checked on the pee and it is really crystal clear. I was anticipating giving it the 2 weeks recommended that wanted to go ahead and try a small amount. I used a small scoop to pour a half of a wine glass and found tiny white particles floating around in it. I am assuming this is the sorbate. My question is does the sorbate take several days to completely dissolve or should I plan on giving it agitation to try and dissolve it? Should I plan on running the pee through a cheesecloth doing the next racking just to make sure? Am I just a micro managing my wine way too much and I need to give it time and let it do what it needs to do?


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 9, 2012)

cohenhouse77 said:


> I need to give it time and let it do what it needs to do?



if you degassed it really well, see above comment 

you will be surprised what another week or two will do for it, just be sure not to disturb the sediment when racking or bottling.


----------

